# [Heisec] Razzia gegen Phisher



## Newsfeed (23 Juni 2011)

Drei Männer, die unter dem Verdacht stehen, zur organisierten Kriminalität zu gehören und Internet- und Kontodaten ausgespäht zu haben, wurden von der Berliner Polizei verhaftet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

